# BIG LOTS SUMMER CLEARANCE SALE -- 30% OFF Sat 6/23 - Tues 6/26



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just received my BIG LOTS newsletter and they are having a Summer Clearance Sale starting this Saturday, 6/23 thru Tues 6/26. 30% off looks like patio furniture items mostly--someone might be able to use a gazebo for a haunt tent? My flier also listed some nice lanterns for $3.99 (someone just bought these and posted a photo of them under the shopping thread BTW), reg. $8. 

The flyer didn't say anything about lighting or other summer merchandise so don't know if that is included or not. If someone goes in to BL this weekend maybe they can post more info? Some of their summer merchandise lends itself to pirate (netting, pelicans) , cemetery (garden statutes, fencing) or circus themes (they had colored globe lights for example).

Once summer is moved out it's on to fall and halloween....


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Spookie- will check out tomorrow...


----------

